# Coaching ?



## brownhunter (Feb 17, 2004)

Anyone in the Bay Area know how I could go about getting some training?

I'm not necessarily into competitive coaching, but I could be interested in that too way down the line. For now, improving fitness with special emphasis in regard to riding as well as riding technique, etc. is probably where I'm at. I'm curious to see where I can go on the "next level". Figuring out what level I'm at now wouldn't be a bad start either.

I do have the Armstrong/Carmichael book, but personally working out details with someone in person would be beneficial.

A dream of mine of course, is to get up the courage to enter an event. Not to win, but just to finish with head held up high.

I've had personal training on weight and cardio at the gym before with good results, but I'd like to see about bicycling specific training with a regimine in person. 

Something as infrequent as twice a month, but with a personal program and email follow-ups would be great.

Anyone done this? know what to do? Perhaps joing a club for now?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

www.revolutionsinfitness.com


----------



## performingedge (May 28, 2004)

*Finding a coach*

I did a cycling skills clinic at the Sea Otter and met a great coach. I highly recommend him. He is with Wenzel Coaching and his name is Roger Rintala. If you contact him, tell him Carrie from Sea Otter sent ya!

[email protected]
www.wenzelcoaching.com

Set some goals for yourself! What is your ultimate goal with cycling? Write it down and post it up where you can see it. Don't sit on your dreams - make a move towards them!
1. Goal - What do you want to accomplish? What is the first step? Is it getting a coach?
2. Strategy - Once you pick your first step - how will you get there? Be specific! Put your first step into action.
3. Timeline - When will you accomplish your first step.

"Some men dream of worthy accomplishments, while others stay awake and do them." Anonymous

Good luck and happy riding!
-CC


----------

